# What is homey/cozy to you?



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm trying to make my home more inviting. I borrowed some books from the library that kind of go with the style I like to get some ideas. 

I'd like less clutter for one thing. But I still want my special things around, like my snowglobes and my little teacups and things like that. 

I also like a lot of pillows on the couch and the bed. 

My curtains are outdated. I need to learn how to sew. That's one thing I've always wanted to do.

I'd like to get some African violets to put in our bow window. Do cats eat African violets? 

Anyway, rambling away.

What makes your home cozy and inviting to you?


----------



## ladylore (Jul 11, 2008)

I like throw blankets on my couch and chair. I drape them along the arm of the chair or the back of the couch. If anyone wants to curl up and warm themselves the light blanket is there.

What makes my home cozy is leaving out special and unique items that I have collected over the years. I have cards (artistic prints) on the side table and window sill in my living room. I have sweetgrass, an incense burner and a buddha shrine on another table beside my desk.

What people comment on my place is that they know someone lives there. Ok, yes I am a bit untidy, but not messy. Sometimes leaving a few dishes undone and leaving a book or two out tells a person that they don't have to watch what they do or place things likes dishes. Its comfortable.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

ladylore said:


> What people comment on my place is that they know someone lives there. Ok, yes I am a bit untidy, but not messy. Sometimes leaving a few dishes undone and leaving a book or two out tells a person that they don't have to watch what they do or place things likes dishes. Its comfortable.




I like that. We recently had a family reunion at a family member's house and I just felt so at home there. It was a little messy, but it just felt homey and cozy. 

Throw blankets are a good idea. I like a nice blanket.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2008)

> What makes your home cozy and inviting to you?



A typical male answer:  A big screen TV and a recliner.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL!! You should see our recliner. It seats two people. It's huge. Annoyingly so.


----------



## braveheart (Jul 12, 2008)

Plants, plants and more plants!
Teddy bears!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 12, 2008)

Beer and burgers. :homer:


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 12, 2008)

big screen tv and recliner? beer and burgers? :lol:

i think we definitely have a split between the male and female coziness of a place  men and women are definitely from different planets :lol:


----------



## lallieth (Jul 12, 2008)

Put a pretty throw over the recliner and knit a beer cozy and you get the best of both worlds LOL

I dislike clutter,but I have small collections of certain things that I group together and they are my "stuff" I also like fragrant candles and cozy throws.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 12, 2008)

They guys love the throws and the nicknacks, they just won't admit it.


----------



## braveheart (Jul 12, 2008)

And the more books, especially well loved ones, the better!
I used to have a thing about pot pourri...


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 12, 2008)

Books! Great idea. I love books. Candles and plants are good to. I wonder what kind of plants are compatible with a two year old and a cat. 

Beer and burgers. :lol:


----------



## Into The Light (Jul 12, 2008)

i like a little art too  and a cat curled up somewhere.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 12, 2008)

Definitely a cat. And art. I like taking photographs I've taken and framing them.


----------



## lallieth (Jul 12, 2008)

BIG soft cushy pillows...ahhhhh I need one now


----------



## Halo (Jul 13, 2008)

Cozy for me is my throw blanket, scented candles and my stereo with a variety of cd's available for different moods.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 13, 2008)

Music and pillows. Yes. 

What about toys strewn from here to there? Does that count as cozy?


----------



## ladylore (Jul 13, 2008)

Sure - why not.


----------



## Elizabeth (Aug 6, 2008)

a nice warm log fire(Wish I had one) a nice chair/sofa to curl up on in front of it
hot mug of tea/cocoa, a good film on the tele or one of mine. Having baths/showers.


----------



## Neil (Aug 18, 2008)

Just my own chair, my shower, my bed, etc. I just came home from my holidays where I visited my friend in Dubai. Don't get me wrong, it was nice though I missed home. It didn't even cost me much because my friend owns some nice Dubai property so I could save the money for the hotel but I just missed my own four walls. Can't get better than enjoying a good book in my chair.


----------

